# Bullet prices



## Grenadier (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't ordered reloading supplies in a while (stocked up a lot a long time ago), since I had previously been part of a 10 ton+ bulk order that a bunch of shooting buddies put together.  

Now, I know all about the increases in metal prices, such as lead, copper, etc., since there are many Asian nations having a much higher demand for such metals due to rapid growth.  I just didn't expect bullet prices to jump up that much.  

Imagine my surprise when I went to my usual sources for hard jacketed bullets.  What used to cost me 65 dollars for 1000 230 grain FMJ .45 bullets, now costs around 100 dollars.  Even 1000 124 grain FMJ 9 mm bullets are now at 65 dollars (formerly 39 bucks), and my various favorite .40" / 10 mm bullets are around 90 dollars / 1000 bullets (formerly 59 bucks)!  

Even if I pick them up locally at the gun show, it's still going to cost about 90% of the above prices.  


Now, before everyone takes this thread as a "gloom and doom" one, I do bear some good news, and that the plated bullet manufacturers (Rainier, Berry's, X-Treme) haven't changed their prices too much.  I can still get 1000 plated .45 230 grain RN bullets for 79 bucks (includes shipping), 68 bucks for the .40" 165 grainers, and 49 bucks for the 124 grain 9 mm bullets, and if I order them in bulk with other fellow reloaders taking part in that purchase, then prices will be even cheaper.  

Thankfully, primers are still reasonably priced.  


Looks like I'll be going back to plated bullets for a while (except for Berry's 180 grain .40" round shouldered bullets; I wrote a bit of a complaint in a separate thread).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 28, 2006)

It really is amazing the jump in bullet prices.  Makes me want to stock up now because I think they are only going to go higher and higher.


----------



## terryl965 (Nov 28, 2006)

IT is called price gauging and it is not just Bullets but everything, Throwing Stars and Knife have almost double in pricing ove rthe last three months.


----------



## arnisandyz (Nov 28, 2006)

For handguns I shoot lead for practice - $34 per 1000 for 9mm and $42 per 1000 for 45ACP that I get locally and Precision Bullets for match - $46 per 1000 9mm and $65 per 1000 for 45 ACP shipping included. For my long guns I just loaded up on Surplus pulled 308 bullets - $60 per 1000 and 5.56 surplus for $60 per 1000. I go cheap on my powder too (Clays for 45, Tightgroup for 9mm and Data68 for 308 and 223) all of which shoot better than most factory ammo. Yes, prices have gone up but I'm not paying $100 just for the bullets! The cheap stuff good enough for what I'm using it for.


----------



## Grenadier (Nov 28, 2006)

Surplus stuff is wonderful.  That's another source I forgot to mention.  I know that Jeff Bartlett carries all sorts of surplus projectile and powder goodies, and the bullets as good as any factory new stuff.

Powders:

http://www.gibrass.com/gunpowder.html

Bullets:

http://www.gibrass.com/projectiles.html

I've been using a good bit of the surplus WC820(n) powder (Accurate Arms #9 equivalent), and it's been doing remarkably well in my .357 magnum and 10 mm loads.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 28, 2006)

I read an article that talked about how the Iraq war has put a strain on the bullet makers in the US.  It interviewed a supervisor at the bullet maker and he said that his factory could not keep up with demand and they were pulling double shifts.

Maybe they are jacking the prices due to the amount of bullets the US is using overseas.

AoG


----------

